# CVS & Proxy



## WiESi (22. Dezember 2004)

Hi!

Wie kann ich auf einen CVS-Server zugreifen, wenn ich hinter einem Proxy sitze?

MfG
WiESi


----------



## RedWing (22. Dezember 2004)

Du kannst auf nen CVS Server mittels der Protokolle ssh oder pserver 
draufzugreifen.
Bei zweiterem kenn ich mich nicht aus.
Aber bei ssh, wenn der Proxy den Port 22 (default port eines ssh Servers) nach 
außen nicht durchlässt an dem der ssh Server auf deinem Remote Rechner (da wo 
auch cvs läuft) hört, gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten:

Den Port auf dem Proxy freischalten, oder den ssh Server der Remote Maschine auf 
nen Port hören lassen der bei deinem Proxy freigeschaltet ist
Gruß

RedWing


----------

